# Absolute Archery Newbie From Miami, FL



## Bedrockk (May 21, 2012)

Greetings & Salutations,

I am a complete archery newbie and found this forum while doing some research and immediately decided to join.

I recently moved to South Florida after growing up in NYC. I have no prior archery experience since shooting a traditional bow at summer camp many, many summers ago & have no friends who are into archery but was always interested and have decided to finally jump in. I'm interested in bow hunting & bow fishing. I went to my local Bass Pro Shop where it was recommended I pick up a PSE Rally Compound Bow which I'm trying to do some homework on before I purchase it.

What I lack in experience I make up for in being a great listener so if anyone has any tips for me on anything I'm all ears and thanks in advance.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Bedrockk.


----------



## 4him (Jan 14, 2011)

Welcome to Archery Talk !


----------



## Bushwacked (Apr 6, 2012)

AT has an answer to every question you could possibly have. You can learn a ton of information here from the right people. Welcome


----------



## kw1 (Feb 9, 2009)

I would also try to find a local archery shop they will be a great source of information and you should be able to shoot some bows to get a better idea of what you like. And the key is buy what you like not what others tell you out should be shooting


----------



## kw1 (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh and welcome its a lot of fun


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

:welcome:


----------



## chuckrozasrn (Mar 29, 2009)

Welcome and good luk buddy!!!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## raptorfever660 (May 15, 2012)

Welcome. As others have said buy what you like and that fits your situation. They all have there pros and cons. 

Sent from my Galaxy S-II "iPhone Killer"


----------

